# Rigid Spindle/Belt Sander



## brownsfn2 (Jun 28, 2012)

As you might have seen in my Disc sander posting I am looking to replace the pen kill (I mistyped this but it fits for how I feel about it) I use to square the tubes to the blank.  I was considering the new Delta Disc sander that is releasing soon for $240.  It would be quiet and powerful and definitely do the job.

Recently though I have discovered bandsaw boxes and I think I am hooked.  So I started looking at spindle sanders as well. Then I came across the Rigid Spindle/Belt sander they have at Home Depot.  I am wondering if it can accurately square the blanks just like a disc sander.  

I was hoping someone who has it would be able to answer a couple of questions:

1.  Is it quiet?  I know it might not be as quiet as a dedicated disc sander but is the belt really noisy?

2.  Can I get things accurately square?  The disc sander has that nice big plate on it and I am not familiar with belt sanders.  Will the platen on that belt sander flex?  Can it get things perfectly flat?

3.  Does the tilt on the table work well?  I want to eventually make some interesting boxes that need 45 degree angles.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## funta (Jun 28, 2012)

I have the ridgid sander. I like it a lot, it is quiet and the table does tilt nicely. However, I've not tried squaring blanks on it, but i'm not sure that it would work that well. I like round disk sanders or vertical belt sanders for that. The ridgid has too much torq to the belt to hold it straight (side to side) with out it trying to rip the blank off the end of the belt. hope this helps.


----------



## Timbo (Jun 28, 2012)

I own the same sander.  I don't think it would serve you for squaring blanks primarily because the belts have an overlap at the seam, and causes a little bump every time it cycles around.  I would find this extremely frustrating when trying to do a precision job on squaring the blank,  getting it to just kiss the brass tube.

I do use it for flat work,  it does a good, not great job.  Is louder than a disk sander but not too bad, could use a little more power, cld have better dust collection, and I need to fiddle with the tracking a little more than I'd like.  That said, I have not found the need to replace it with something else.


----------



## plantman (Jun 28, 2012)

Ron: Why spend that kind of money! Go to Harber Freight, watch for the sale on the 9 inch bench top disk sander,and use the 20% off coupon on top of the sale price. I thing I ended up paying between $39-$49 for mine. It,s quiet, heavy duty, and almost impossable to stall. I know a lot of people knock HF, but if you watch what you buy, they have great tools for the money. Jim S
P.S. I also have the belt sander that fits on my old Shop Smith. I think I used it once and gave up on it. I agree with funta and Timbo, they are a pain to use and would not do what you wanted it to. I used to use the 10 inch disk sander on my Shop Smith to square blanks until I bought the bench top. Just got tired of changing over from the disk sander to the drill press mode.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is the bump there because the belt it comes with is poor or do you think all of the belts have that?  I read some reviews at another website and a couple of guys mentioned they used it to square pen blanks which is why I thought it might work.




Timbo said:


> I own the same sander.  I don't think it would serve you for squaring blanks primarily because the belts have an overlap at the seam, and causes a little bump every time it cycles around.  I would find this extremely frustrating when trying to do a precision job on squaring the blank,  getting it to just kiss the brass tube.
> 
> I do use it for flat work,  it does a good, not great job.  Is louder than a disk sander but not too bad, could use a little more power, cld have better dust collection, and I need to fiddle with the tracking a little more than I'd like.  That said, I have not found the need to replace it with something else.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Which one do you mean.  Do you mean the disc/belt sander?  I think it has a 6 inch disc right?

I had the 12" benchtop disc sander for 2 days and returned it because it vibrated so badly.  

I guess if that HF model you talk about is good and I can get it for $50 then maybe I can buy their spindle sander.  I really have this desire now to make some bandsaw boxes as well. 




plantman said:


> Ron: Why spend that kind of money! Go to Harber Freight, watch for the sale on the 9 inch bench top disk sander,and use the 20% off coupon on top of the sale price. I thing I ended up paying between $39-$49 for mine. It,s quiet, heavy duty, and almost impossable to stall. I know a lot of people knock HF, but if you watch what you buy, they have great tools for the money. Jim S
> P.S. I also have the belt sander that fits on my old Shop Smith. I think I used it once and gave up on it. I agree with funta and Timbo, they are a pain to use and would not do what you wanted it to. I used to use the 10 inch disk sander on my Shop Smith to square blanks until I bought the bench top. Just got tired of changing over from the disk sander to the drill press mode.


----------



## OOPS (Jun 29, 2012)

I just wanted to comment on the spindle sander.  My father purchased one, and at the time my brother and I thought it was something that would just sit and gather dust.  However, to sand those hard to reach areas, it is one of the neatest tools you can have!  I have made knives, and my brother sands the necks on the guitars he builds.  We both love it (it is a Jet) and my dad has made some band saw boxes.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 29, 2012)

what not just make you a squaring jig that fits your 4 jaw chuck on your lathe.  A block of wood with a piece of sandpaper glued to it.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the rigid, and I use it for making my Bandsaw boxes, my candy trays, and regular flat work. Its a good all around tool.

As far as squaring blanks, I guess it will work for that, but I don't square my blanks that way.

On the bump in the belt someone above mentioned, lower cost belts will have that overlap, the same with any size belt, if you buy good quality belts, then that not there.
Here is a pic of some of the trays I do on the rigid. I don't have any of the bandsaw boxes on this system. But I say it's it a good tool I use it.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 29, 2012)

I recently purchased the HF 12 inch disc sander and am amazed at how well it works. I have a 6 x 48 belt sander, spindle sander and two 1 x 48 belt sanders. Even with good belts, I still notice the bump. Very slight but still there.

There are two important factors for pen squaring:
1. bumpless sanding, and discs do this best;
2. solid and adjustable/tuneable table. Some tables have "give" and "flex" and that is not good.

I looked at the HF 10 inch disc sander but knowing the importance of a solid table, I chose the heavier 12 inch. It is overkill for pen turning but that is what I had to get in order to get a more solid table. The slot for the 12 inch was deeper and looked better machined. 

I understand the desire to use a spindle sander with a belt - as the table is solid and flat - a necessity. But, does it have a miter slot or something in which you can anchor a jig for squaring? Unless you have exceptionally steady hands and a great eye, you will need a jig for consistent results. And you need something on the table to attach the jig.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 29, 2012)

That is the cool thing about the Rigid model.  It has that miter slot where I can put the sanding jig.  I heard of people using belt sanders to the square pen blanks so I just thought this would work since it is a belt sander on it's side.

I am really just trying to get the most use out of a $200 tool purchase. 

I may just have to wait on the band saw boxes and get a disc sander for the time being.  Before I got a really good craigs list find on a delta bandsaw this was an easy decion.


----------



## DSurette (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the Ridgid sander that you are considering and I use it to square blanks.  I just flip the blank 1/4 turn every couple of seconds sanding.  You can actually hear the sound change as you get down to the tube.  I also have a shop vac connected to it and that keeps the dust down.


----------



## tkbarron (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the Ridgid sander and love its versatility.  

You can quickly convert from a belt sander to an oscillating sander.  The miter slot can be used for any kind of squaring jig you can imagine.  The built in squaring bracket kinda sucks.  I also love the vacuum port, it really sucks.

Tom


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well there are two positive votes. 

I may just have to get it and try it.  Home Depot has a good return policy so I think I am ok. It just seems like I will get the most bang for my buck here.

Looks like I will need to get a quality belt for it.   Thanks guys for the feedback.  If anyone else has any vies I would love to hear them.


----------



## plantman (Jun 29, 2012)

plantman said:


> Ron: Why spend that kind of money! Go to Harber Freight, watch for the sale on the 9 inch bench top disk sander,and use the 20% off coupon on top of the sale price. I thing I ended up paying between $39-$49 for mine. It,s quiet, heavy duty, and almost impossable to stall. I know a lot of people knock HF, but if you watch what you buy, they have great tools for the money. Jim S
> P.S. I also have the belt sander that fits on my old Shop Smith. I think I used it once and gave up on it. I agree with funta and Timbo, they are a pain to use and would not do what you wanted it to. I used to use the 10 inch disk sander on my Shop Smith to square blanks until I bought the bench top. Just got tired of changing over from the disk sander to the drill press mode.


Hi Ron: Sorry! I checked my disk sander, and it's a 10 inch bench model with miter slot and guage plus vacuum hook up. If you are going to buy a disk/belt
sander combo, go for a good one. A 48" x 6" belt with at least a 9-10" disk. If you have the room in your shop, go for a stand model. Jim S


----------

